# How I feel - first post.



## WhatOnEarth (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi, this is my first time posting on here and I just thought I'd make this post to see if other people can relate to my feelings and sensations.

I am a 15 year old(male) and one night I suddenly got extreme anxiety to whether the world is real or all in my head etc and *JUST COULDN'T COMPREHEND REALITY*, anyone else feel like that?

The next day i felt very detached and extremely anxious to whether there is a point to life and was constantly asking very deep questions in my head. e.g "Whats the point off it all if nothing is real" etc etc.

I also feel generally depressed and scared that I will never be the same, which leads me to have worsened anxiety and thus worsening my derealization. Furthermore I worry that I have a mental illness and that one day I won't feel detached I just will be and not even know it and become a psychopath or something, anyone relate?

Thanks for reading, please please tell me if you relate to any of these strange, sometimes terrifying symptoms.


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

I think many here could relate. Browse through the topics on this forum, you'll be surprised how many people experience similar thoughts.

The extreme reaction to such ruminations may be related to how suddenly they often pop up in one's mind and how much they're at odds with our "normal" way of living where there's no place (and time) for questioning such fundamental things. From this perspective having such thoughts is actually more sane than being constantly distracted with trivial things of the material world.

What you need to do is to take it easy, don't fight those thoughts too vigorously but try accepting them as legitimate questions and doubts about the nature of reality. The world is what it is and all we can do is to make the best of our lives. Once you manage to ease your anxiety, such questions won't bother you that much.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

You are absolutely describing classic Depersonalization symptoms....The biggest most disturbing fear for someone experiencing Depersonalization for the first time is that they have either lost their mind or are going to loose it soon....I can assure you that that is NOT going to happen....The simple fact that you are aware of what is going on proves that you havent lost your mind.....Your reality testing is still fully in tact......What you are going through is very disturbing, frightening and upsetting but it is NOT dangerous!

Anxiety is at the root of what you are going through...Think about Depersonalization as anxiety in an extreme form....It is absolutely NOT dangerous!

What I will also say to you is and if you already havent, TELL YOUR FAMILY about what you are going through....Do NOT suffer in silence...You need plenty of support in every form available to help you combat this condition....

You probably feel very psychologically isolated at the moment even when there are plenty of people around you....The worse thing you can do is hide whats going on from others....Tell them (your family) that you dont feel MENTALLY well at all right now and you need help and support and most importantly UNDERSTANDING.....This condition will cripple you if you try go through it alone!

It eases in time....I promise!


----------

